# xpresskit bypass help



## n8stone (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I have a used 2009 Mazda 3. The last owner only returned 1 single key with the car. You need two keys to get into the programming mode of the Mazda to program the immobilizer bypass (PKFM or XK05) for the Python remote start 1401. I was told by xpressbypass that you can not use a cloned key because the car will just see the same key twice. I called a local locksmith and all they do is clone the single key you have. I also called my local Mazda dealer and the guy thought it was pretty much a clone copy. So what can I do to get some type of bypass working with this remote start or how do I get a key made that doesn't look like a clone to the car. Can I order one by VIN? 

Any help would be awesome!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

You can use a Omega OL-IB-FMTL, but then again you NEED both keys to program that vehicle. And yes you can order one by VIN, check the owners manual and there should be two UPC/serial numbers in there for the key codes.


----------



## n8stone (Jan 13, 2010)

lcurle said:


> You can use a Omega OL-IB-FMTL, but then again you NEED both keys to program that vehicle. And yes you can order one by VIN, check the owners manual and there should be two UPC/serial numbers in there for the key codes.


lcurle,

Thank you so much! You are the first to tell me about the bar codes with the manual!


----------



## n8stone (Jan 13, 2010)

So I couldnt find any barcodes. Do you know of a bypass that you install a spare key into. Cause if I can find a good one of those then a spare key would be fine because I wouldnt be programming anything and the chip key stays with the car.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

n8stone said:


> So I couldnt find any barcodes. Do you know of a bypass that you install a spare key into. Cause if I can find a good one of those then a spare key would be fine because I wouldnt be programming anything and the chip key stays with the car.


 Here you go
http://www.xpresskit.com/default.aspx


----------

